# Ashtray removal



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how to remove the ashtray.
I`ve looked on Waks site and can`t find anything :?: 
Thanks
TTFN


----------



## DAZ3247 (Oct 30, 2007)

Sure ive seen a how to on an orbit ring "how to". From memory im sure theres a screw underneath. Have a look :?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Open the ashtray, remove the single torx screw (size 15 I think), then easy the whole assembly forward and disconnect the 2 plugs - 1 white and 1 black).


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Dr naresh ..............


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

you have to think about what your trying to achieve! :roll: :lol:

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/gauges/gauges.htm









undo, pull towards you about 5mm and it will drop


----------



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi and thanks for the info.
It would be a bloody torx screw!!
Thanks again
David
TTFN


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Virtually everything on the TT is fastened with torx screws/bolts so it would be a wise investment to get yourself a decent set, as they come in very useful. :wink:


----------

